# 6/18 Source is good to go



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

No real wood issues to talk about, or any alerts- just thought I'd let folks know it's clean. Of course, that's not a substitute for a cursory scout of the gorges. Good levels right now @ 275 evening peak - pretty much all of it coming from up higher. I imagine that the warm weather this Sunday will be the last peaks above 250. Sticky holes throughout Dead Hiker, so git yer boof on. Fun times...


----------

